# Baseball4Christ Charity Tournament Wedowee



## untamedcowboy8 (Jan 6, 2018)

Baseball4Christ is putting on a fishing tournament at Lake Wedowee on March 17th, 2018. You can find all the info on the flyer. Register at the ramp or for early registration go to www.baseball4christ.com.
If you are interested in that contact info is on the flyer. 

The ministry began in 2010 in the Yu Catan Peninsula of Mexico with a team of high school student athletes representing Coweta County high schools. As part of the ministry, the team plays local baseball teams, conducts instructional baseball clinics for children, works with local churches, private and public schools and the government of Mexico. The team shares the gospel and their personal testimonies in local churches, mission centers, schools, prisons and underprivileged/poverty stricken areas


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Mar 5, 2018)

you can preregister online at baseball4christ.com or at the ramp. come join us for a good day of fishing and supporting a good cause


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Mar 12, 2018)

we are also going to have a raffle. we have 3 bremen marine $100.00 ea gift cards, restaurant gift cards, 10 bags with lures worth about $50.00 each. the tickets are $10.00 each. look forward to a great turnout!!


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Mar 19, 2018)

We would like to thank all our sponsors and anglers that supported our tournament this weekend. we look forward to next year.


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Mar 19, 2018)

congratulations to  Roger Shirey and Ricky Jennings for winning. They had a weight of 16.36 LBS. they also won the big fish with 6.83 LBS


----------

